# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  acerhk-0.5.35 und Kernel 2.6.24.2 "CFLAGS was changed ... Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS"

## zyrusthc

Folgende Fehlermeldung bekommt man wenn man versucht acerhk-0.5.35 unter dem Kernel 2.6.24.2 zu komplieren.


```
make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/root/build/acerhk-0.5.35 modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24.2'
scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/root/build/acerhk-0.5.35/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Schluss.
make[1]: *** [_module_/root/build/acerhk-0.5.35] Fehler 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24.2'
make: *** [acerhk.ko] Fehler 2
```

Beheben lässt sich das wenn man im Makefile folgende Zeile:


```
CFLAGS+=-c -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe
```

in


```
EXTRA_CFLAGS+=-c -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe
```

abändert.


Greeez Oli

----------

